# Bulk salt storage



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Does anyone have any input on the following.

I am planning on buying bulk salt & am considering storing it in my garage. I was thinking of buiding walls in one stall with 3/4" plywood up to about 5"-0". What ramifications will it have on equipment, tools, etc. in the garage? Will I need to have extra ventalation? 

By the way, the garage detached from my home and 26'x38' in size.

Thanks CGB


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

What type of floor does your garage have? If it is cement, i would find a different location. The other thing is you need a heavy duty wall to take the brunt of a of unloading the salt with equipment.

Geoff


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm in the process of building the garage. I have concrete floors, but thought if I put down a couple coats of thompsons garage floor sealer first. 

Was thinking of bulk salt, do to the growth of my buisness. I do not want to think about opeining 600 bags of rock salt each snowfall.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Well then i would install cement walls of block or pored, behind the plywood, anything less than that, isn't going to with stand the force of a machine digging against it.

Geoff


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

do you own a vbox ?

i woul;d just by it from a supplyer in your area and have them dump it strait in your hopper.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

In process of buying new salt rig. I was gearing towards a tail gate spreader, but a v-spreader is not out of the question.

As far as purchasing & picking up salt on an as need basis, not a bad idea. I am trying to become as self sufficent as possible.

CGB


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Snoworks-

I think you are on the right track going with the undertailgate unit. If you need to use the truck for anything else while the spreader is attached, you can.

With the V-box, you have to load and unload the unit anytime you want to haul anything. You may never need to, but we know that in Illinois, you can be doing landscape work one day and removing snow the next. I don't know what your core business is, but a V Box is a bit cumbersome when compared to an undertailgate unit when considering loading and unloading the unit itself. If I was to run a V-box, it would be either in a pickup bed or a flatbed, not on a dump bed. (Although I have seen plenty of V-boxes in dump beds.)

I believe your idea of becoming as self sufficient is best, as well. Do you want to pay ~$40 per ton for your salt when you buy direct, or pay a reseller $50-$70 per ton? If you can be self sufficient, you will make more money and you won't be at anyone else's mercy when you need salt at 3 am. You will make more profit and your customers will get more timely service than if you had to drive to a supply yard.

In my market, we don't even have resellers of bulk salt, but I know there are some closer to the city, in your general vicinity.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Just a couple suggestions about your garage. Put at least one, and preferably two, layers of 6 mil polyethylene film under the slab. That will (help) keep moisture from getting into your salt through the floor.

Apply a 50/50 mix of linseed oil and mineral spirits tot eh area where you will be storing your salt. Apply as much as will soak in over several days and let it dry. That will (again, help) keep the salt from deteriorating the concrete. Reapply the mix every year and let it dry thoroughly before you stockpile on top of it.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We have a pole barn with asphalt over 4" of concrete on the floor, with concrete block walls inside the steel sheet on the exterior. Block is filled with concrete with rebard drilled into the floor and extending up to the top of the concrete walls. Walls are 12 feet tall. 

Has served us well for years.


----------

